# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support >  Windows 10. Totally lost HUD

## SSSQ

Had troubles with black circles and other staff
Tried to fix and totally lost all THUD functionality
Windows 10 x64, 32 bits client

----------


## SSSQ

I see info that TurboHud active in game - BUT NO OVERLAY AT ALL, just see minimap.

----------


## darkevil226

> Had troubles with black circles and other staff
> Tried to fix and totally lost all THUD functionality
> Windows 10 x64, 32 bits client


Have you try changing Diablo 3 to 32bit?

Battle.net (software, app what ever you call it.)
Diablo 3 > Options > Gaming Settings > Check "Launch 32-bit client (instead of 64-bit)

----------


## SSSQ

> Have you try changing Diablo 3 to 32bit?
> 
> Battle.net (software, app what ever you call it.)
> Diablo 3 > Options > Gaming Settings > Check "Launch 32-bit client (instead of 64-bit)


OK. You are the genius. While I fixed everything Blizzard Launcher switched diablo back to 64 bits.
BUT NOW - again - I see black circle instead of cursor and this is unplayable (lost hero in HC because of this)

----------


## shprancel

(IV) Black Screen & Black Circles

[FAQ] [FAQ] >> SUPPORT MEGA THREAD << [FAQ] [FAQ] | TurboHUD

----------


## Jhoopes517

> (IV) Black Screen & Black Circles
> 
> [FAQ] [FAQ] >> SUPPORT MEGA THREAD << [FAQ] [FAQ] | TurboHUD


Looked through all that and no dice. Everything I was able to find (or not, since on Windows 10) was not able to get it functioning properly.

----------


## SSSQ

> (IV) Black Screen & Black Circles
> 
> [FAQ] [FAQ] >> SUPPORT MEGA THREAD << [FAQ] [FAQ] | TurboHUD
> (IV) Black Screen & Black Circles
> 
> SPOILER: Click to hide
> 
> 
> This is a Transparency Issue:
> ...


Tried ALL. Nothing worked. Actually this edvices for Windows 7/8
I have WINDOWS 10 x64.
DIDN'T HAVE ANY troubles with THUD before.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Tried ALL. Nothing worked. Actually this edvices for Windows 7/8
> I have WINDOWS 10 x64.
> DIDN'T HAVE ANY troubles with THUD before.


A possibly simple solution have you tried running TH as admin ?

It's a fairly common thing.. so hey maybe :-)

Truthfully I don't play D3 or use TH but something to try if you haven't..

If that doesn't solve anything.. sad to say just have to chill for a real answer :-)

/salute

----------


## SSSQ

> A possibly simple solution have you tried running TH as admin ?
> 
> It's a fairly common thing.. so hey maybe :-)
> 
> Truthfully I don't play D3 or use TH but something to try if you haven't..
> 
> If that doesn't solve anything.. sad to say just have to chill for a real answer :-)
> 
> /salute


Damn. Hate such response! OF COURSE, YOU MUST RUN IT AS ADMIN - OR YOU'LL HAVE no FUNCTIONALITY AND MESSAGE FROM PROGRAM RERUN IN ADMIN.
PLEASE, we need real solution here.

----------


## JackCeparou

> Damn. Hate such response! OF COURSE, YOU MUST RUN IT AS ADMIN - OR YOU'LL HAVE no FUNCTIONALITY AND MESSAGE FROM PROGRAM RERUN IN ADMIN.
> PLEASE, we need real solution here.


Dude, no need to be rude, he just wanted to help (and raise his post count as i do ^^)

----------


## SSSQ

> Dude, no need to be rude, he just wanted to help (and raise his post count as i do ^^)


I'm not RUDE at all.
HOW PERSON WHO NEVER USED SOFTWARE SUGGEST ANYTHING?

----------


## JackCeparou

Yes you were, and now you are yelling at me ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## PsychoPyro202

Honestly, it was a viable answer. As for the being rude thing, using caps implies yelling. So you did appear to be very condescending.

----------


## SSSQ

> Yes you were, and now you are yelling at me ?


IDK about you. Go other forum and sheet there

----------


## SSSQ

> Honestly, it was a viable answer. As for the being rude thing, using caps implies yelling. So you did appear to be very condescending.


NO. The answer is totally false. Because author stated he never used program himself, same as you.
Because anybody who use it definitely KNOW that TurnoHUD informs You to rerun in Admin mode to properly work.

----------


## JackCeparou

> HOW PERSON WHO NEVER USED SOFTWARE SUGGEST ANYTHING?


It's will be one of the main difference with the old board, here were are invited in an existing community.
We need to accomodate with the existing rules and lore.

And i'm sure OC community will be a good place to let hud prosper  :Wink:

----------


## JackCeparou

> IDK about you. Go other forum and sheet there


Ahah, welcome on the 1st spot in my ignore list  :Big Grin:

----------


## SSSQ

> It's will be one of the main difference with the old board, here were are invited in an existing community.
> We need to accomodate with the existing rules and lore.
> 
> And i'm sure OC community will be a good place to let hud prosper


Dude, go away with your unrelated posts and post your response somewhere else.
AND YES. Anybody who NEVER used software, not supposed to post suggestions - BECAUSE it is totally irrelevant and stupid spendings of ANYBODY'S time.

----------


## SSSQ

> Ahah, welcome on the 1st spot in my ignore list


You have something to say ABOUT question that was posted in the beginning of this thread?
NO. Then GO and write you ignore... any other list somewhere else. damn troll and spammer.

----------


## PsychoPyro202

Actually, I do not run mine under admin mode. I am on an admin account and turbohud inherits my permissions. As for helping you any farther, I will not. Have a good night!

----------


## JackCeparou

ROFL http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3711270 ([HOW TO] Transparency problems)

I don't think you really know what you think you deserve, but probably not my attention.

----------


## SSSQ

> Actually, I do not run mine under admin mode. I am on an admin account and turbohud inherits my permissions. As for helping you any further I will not. Have a good night!


Go where you headed. You helped nobody. And I never asked you for help. Happy English language learning night.

----------


## SSSQ

> ROFL http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3711270 ([HOW TO] Transparency problems)
> 
> I don't think you really know what you think you deserve, but probably not my attention.


Tried this solution - same issue.
REALLY PROUD I'm ON FIRST POSITION IN YOUR IGNORE LIST FOR THIS THREAD.
How many lists you have?

----------


## PsychoPyro202

I actually had a nice long how to typed out for you to read through after my initial comment. I promptly deleted it after you decided to be disrespectful. If you were seeking assistance, I highly doubt you will find it in this thread.

----------


## JackCeparou

> I actually had a nice long how to typed out for you to read through after my initial comment. I promptly deleted it after you decided to be disrespectful. If you were seeking assistance, I highly doubt you will find it in this thread.


Same here, it's funny to know he is raging out and not see his messages of hate  :Big Grin: 
Telling to me i'm a troll, i LOL'ed ^^'

----------


## SSSQ

> I actually had a nice long how to typed out for you to read through after my initial comment. I promptly deleted it after you decided to be disrespectful. If you were seeking assistance, I highly doubt you will find it in this thread.


OMG. I'm so pissed off. I lost your helping hand on the edge of hight cliff. Damn, I will die now. Please, delete this post too.

----------


## SSSQ

> Same here, it's funny to know he is raging out and not see his messages of hate 
> Telling to me i'm a troll, i LOL'ed ^^'


20 more posts dude. Let's do it. You need to answer on my responses to your posts

----------


## SSSQ

We need 978 pages here. Everybody are welcome to post a reply that they wanted to help but decided no to, because of cold weather in the beginning of March on East Coast, because somebody used CAPS, because of because of etc.
Help our thread to grown in the separate shitposting forum on Ownedcore.

----------


## JackCeparou

Well, as i don't like to make people lie, i'll endorse my troll role only for this exclusive thread.


Let's talk about Transparency vs Opacity - What's the difference?

----------


## PsychoPyro202

Honestly I do not know the full extent of the difference between the two Jack. Do you mind giving a lesson?

----------


## SSSQ

> Well, as i don't like to make people lie, i'll endorse my troll role only for this exclusive thread.
> 
> 
> Let's talk about Transparency vs Opacity - What's the difference?


I think my case here actually understandably is opacity. Need to clean my monitors now and check again.

----------


## JackCeparou

> Honestly I do not know the full extent of the difference between the two Jack. Do you mind giving a lesson?


I don't have extensive knowledge on the subject, but i would say it's more a different point of view of the same thing.
Where one enumerate the state of being transparent (true or false) and the other tell us how much it's transparent (the opacity)

See, i can troll and stay on topic ;p

----------


## PsychoPyro202

Transparency's definition is a bit vague unfortunately:

Noun
(countable) a transparent object.
(countable) specifically , a transparent material with an image on it, that is viewable by shining light through it.
(figuratively) openness, degree of accessibility to view
(uncountable) the quality of being transparent; transparence.
Derived terms
* overhead transparency.

As for opacity, it lists transparency as a property so, I would assume there is some exclusivity?

----------


## JackCeparou

> As for opacity, it lists transparency as a property so, I would assume there is some exclusivity?


Transparent is a boolean state.
Opacity is the value of transparency.

So, in this topic, OP search to find why transparency is always false. :troll:

----------


## PsychoPyro202

Wanna know an ironic solution to the black circle over the player? Remove all your health globe pickup radius! It will be awesome for HC.

----------


## SSSQ

> Wanna know an ironic solution to the black circle over the player? Remove all your health globe pickup radius! It will be awesome for HC.


No, clearing spots on monitors didn't help.
I tried to use the marker with transparency features - didn't helped either.
Need working solution.

----------


## SSSQ

Want to share with you PM from VERY scary and REAL guy (need to go and change diapers on all of my Livestream viewers now):




> SSSQ take your fight back to your own thread will ye? Don't go hijack other people's thread and posting totally unrelated subject there. I've reported you. This is not Freeforum, stick with OC rules or leave. I've reported your post there (someone else thread) for being " rude, spam, off-topic & stalking ". You lost your HC character WOW!!! your life is over now isn't it? Consider Buddybots perhaps? Otherwise just don't play D3 or play it legit. Also a viable option. 
> 
> Stupid of you for not testing a new release on normal character before trying it out with HC character. #fail
> 
> Oh by the way, you are just a leecher like many of us with no contribution to w/e of TH project, what right do you have to tell a plugin creator to go somewhere else? In my point of view, he got more right to kick you out of this forum if he had this ability from OC admin.
> 
> I'm pm-ing you this since other people doesn't need to read this as they are not being involved in your rage.

----------


## Jaladhjin



----------


## SSSQ

> 


OMG! You couldn't even imagine ho BAD my ASS really is
*You painted it perfectly. This dide looks exectly like me, except - I don't have hair, mustashes etc. because I have stage 4 cancer.*

----------


## JackCeparou

> 


I don't know what the raging guy say, but i like your cool attitude +rep.

----------


## everknown

seems like someone salty over his loss of his HC character then blaming the software for not working properly while expecting it to work on every single computer in this world. Good luck with that.
With your attitude, no one will help ye unless they have issues with their head just like you do (and not talking about cancer issue).

----------


## SSSQ

> seems like someone salty over his loss of his HC character then blaming the software for not working properly while expecting it to work on every single computer in this world. Good luck with that.
> With your attitude, no one will help ye unless they have issues with their head just like you do (and not talking about cancer issue).


You real idiot dude.I blamed nobody except myself for losing char in HC.
Because I was on test windows builds and forgot to turn it off with new release 
I asked for help to resolve an issue with THUD which I supported for a long time.
People ACTUALLY helped me. And we started the philosophical conversation for 900 something pages here.
Just you ass hole couldn't calm down. But we welcome any *******s who will add some pages to our biggest thread on this forum.
Now - go and do whatever I wrote you in PM.

----------


## SSSQ

> ROFL http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3711270 ([HOW TO] Transparency problems)
> 
> I don't think you really know what you think you deserve, but probably not my attention.


This one worked perfectly for me - spent couple hours, but good now.
Thank you.
P.S. I know I deserve to die soon. That's how it is works with stage 4 cancer.

----------


## JackCeparou

There is too much  in this thread.

----------


## SeaDragon

Did you use the win10 internal preview?
Please update your system to the official version of win10
I solved this problem for some Chinese players, I'm sure this method can solve this problem
Microsoft shit

----------


## SSSQ

> Did you use the win10 internal preview?
> Please update your system to the official version of win10
> I solved this problem for some Chinese players, I'm sure this method can solve this problem
> Microsoft shit


Didi it. Worked perfectly. 
Just spent lot of time to reinstall everything

----------


## SeaDragon

> Didi it. Worked perfectly. 
> Just spent lot of time to reinstall everything


You just need to upgrade your Windows via windows online update

----------


## SSSQ

> You just need to upgrade your Windows via windows online update


No. You couldn't do it while you on last Insider Build.
Must fully re-install everything: online update thanked fro using latest version and installation has just only one option - full fresh install

----------


## SeaDragon

This problem exists only in win10 Insider Build
Maybe Microsoft knows why there's no transparency

----------


## SSSQ

> This problem exists only in win10 Insider Build
> Maybe Microsoft knows why there's no transparency


I'm pretty sure this is because Insider Builds have totally different settings for transparency.Already checked - in stable build - no such settings at all.
Also - big difference in DX system + I used last Insider Build with bets testing of Gaming Mode - this has influence too.

----------


## darkevil226

Why am I getting email about this post. I tell it not too. I disable every email notification, and I am still getting email on this.

nvm, i think i found it.

----------


## SSSQ

> Why am I getting email about this post. I tell it not too. I disable every email notification, and I am still getting email on this.
> 
> nvm, i think i found it.


Keep us informed, dude.
We need 900+ pages here - post more details, please

----------


## PsychoPyro202

The fact that even one person helped you at all was impressive. I don't know if I would continue to push my luck.

----------

